# Lazio, grane Savic e Luis Alberto



## Willy Wonka (20 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.


----------



## LadyRoss (20 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.




E adesso grattatela.....


----------



## odasensei (20 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.



Luis Alberto al Siviglia a fare cosa?!  
Tra l'altro 30 milioni sono pure pochi dopo la stagione scorsa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Agosto 2018)

Sarebbe un peccato se l'anno prossimo valessero la metà, Claudio


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un peccato se l'anno prossimo valessero la metà, Claudio



Li vale già la metà, infatti nessun pazzo ha offerto 120 milioni...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.



Andranno via a zero.


----------



## Albijol (20 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.



Dal comportamento vergognoso di Savic contro il Napoli a Lotirchio conviene vendere a meno di vedersi svalutare il giocatore.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andranno via a zero.



Ma va, scadono fra anni.

Moralmente, ha ragione Lotito, non ho mai trovato giusto che appena fai una bella stagione, chiedi il doppio dell' ingaggio, mentre quando fai defecare resti nella tua bella gabbia dorata.

Quando firmi un contratto vincolante, l' hai firmato volontariamente. Non è un assicurazione sulla ricchezza.

D' altro canto, non capisco questa ostinazione di Lotito nel tenere gente scontenta, meglio fare sforzi economici su chi vuole restare, piuttosto che su chi vuole andarsene.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va, scadono fra anni.
> 
> Moralmente, ha ragione Lotito, non ho mai trovato giusto che appena fai una bella stagione, chiedi il doppio dell' ingaggio, mentre quando fai defecare resti nella tua bella gabbia dorata.
> 
> ...



Andranno via a zero allora tra anni.
Non era una previsione ma un augurio per un presidente folle che vive in un mondo tutto suo.
Beh basterebbe mettere un fisso sugli stipendi e poi far scattare bonus per i risultati singoli e di squadra. 
Milinkovic Savic in quanto il più forte della rosa guadagnerebbe sempre di più giocando sui suoi livelli e questo varrebbe per tutti.
Un contratto folle alla fine diviene una gabbia spesso anche per i calciatori stessi.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andranno via a zero allora tra anni.
> Non era una previsione ma un augurio per un presidente folle che vive in un mondo tutto suo.
> Beh basterebbe mettere un fisso sugli stipendi e poi far scattare bonus per i risultati singoli e di squadra.
> Milinkovic Savic in quanto il più forte della rosa guadagnerebbe sempre di più giocando sui suoi livelli e questo varrebbe per tutti.
> Un contratto folle alla fine diviene una gabbia spesso anche per i calciatori stessi.



eh no, perchè a quel punto ci perderebbero i giocatori: i giocatori vogliono un lauto stipendio se vanno male, e un grandissimo stipendio se fanno bene. 
Il problema è che c'è di mezzo la mente umana, hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico: non si puo' nemmeno tirare troppo la corda altrimenti è un attimo fare gli "*******" e giocare male di proposito.

Comunque concordo, l' anno scorso ha regalato De Vrij, vediamo a chi toccherà in futuro...se lo meriterebbe si.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Li vale già la metà, infatti nessun pazzo ha offerto 120 milioni...



Ma prima che savic possa valere 120 milioni ci vorranno anni
Bene o lo vende al prezzo giusto o se lo tiene a scadenza 
Godo


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> eh no, perchè a quel punto ci perderebbero i giocatori: i giocatori vogliono un lauto stipendio se vanno male, e un grandissimo stipendio se fanno bene.
> Il problema è che c'è di mezzo la mente umana, hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico: non si puo' nemmeno tirare troppo la corda altrimenti è un attimo fare gli "*******" e giocare male di proposito.
> 
> Comunque concordo, l' anno scorso ha regalato De Vrij, vediamo a chi toccherà in futuro...se lo meriterebbe si.



Spero un giorno i geni del calcio capiranno che se l'nba è il top ci saranno tanti motivi.
Lo sport deve essere uno spettacolo ma senza competizione lo spettacolo non esiste.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andranno via a zero allora tra anni.
> Non era una previsione ma un augurio per un presidente folle che vive in un mondo tutto suo.
> Beh basterebbe mettere un fisso sugli stipendi e poi far scattare bonus per i risultati singoli e di squadra.
> Milinkovic Savic in quanto il più forte della rosa guadagnerebbe sempre di più giocando sui suoi livelli e questo varrebbe per tutti.
> Un contratto folle alla fine diviene una gabbia spesso anche per i calciatori stessi.



Dipende dalle personalità e dalle ambizioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

Solo io sarei contento di una stagione disastrosa di Sms ? 

Non tanto per il giocatore ma per Lotirchio di M.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Spero un giorno i geni del calcio capiranno che se l'nba è il top ci saranno tanti motivi.
> Lo sport deve essere uno spettacolo ma senza competizione lo spettacolo non esiste.



L' NBA è il top perchè è il campionato di tutti gli USA.

Quando faranno la Superlega europea, secondo me ci avvicineremo molto... con le ovvie differenze culturali


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Solo io sarei contento di una stagione disastrosa di Sms ?
> 
> Non tanto per il giocatore ma per Lotirchio di M.



Mah, insomma, tra lui e CR7 ho dovuto vendere un rene per prenderli al fantacalcio...


----------



## Heaven (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va, scadono fra anni.
> 
> Moralmente, ha ragione Lotito, non ho mai trovato giusto che appena fai una bella stagione, chiedi il doppio dell' ingaggio, mentre quando fai defecare resti nella tua bella gabbia.



E si, non è neanche moralmente giusto che valuta Savic 120mln se poi gli vuole dare briciole come stipendio.
Lotito è il più grande cancro del calcio italiano


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> E si, non è neanche moralmente giusto che valuta Savic 120mln se poi gli vuole dare briciole come stipendio.
> Lotito è il più grande cancro del calcio italiano



Perchè no?? se hai un contratto lungo.. l' hai firmato tu.. se fosse stato un flop non se lo sarebbe mai ridotto.

Si chiama rischio d' impresa...


----------



## koti (20 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.



Ho la sesanzione che Luis Alberto tolto da quel contesto tornerebbe ad essere un giocatore normale, non ci investirei mai grosse cifre.

Savic è un buon giocatore ma vale forse la metà della cifra che chiede Lotito.


----------



## Raryof (20 Agosto 2018)

Ormai il calcio si è globalizzato, capisco la Juventus ma pure la stessa Lazio dovrebbe essere ceduta ad un proprietario straniero.
Finché ci saranno questi padri-padroni come Lotito o Cairo ci saranno sempre delle strane rogne sul mercato e dico questo prendendo come esempio la trattativa tra Juve e Milan dove si è fatto un affare che non pendeva solamente da una parte (come succede quando si tratta con il Lotito di turno) ma che favoriva, per certi versi, entrambe le squadre da sempre rivali storiche; anche le cifre andavano verso quella direzione, inutile dire che una cessione di Higuain da una squadra di Premiere ad un'altra squadra di Premiere sarebbe costata almeno 30-40 mln in più, questo per dire che se si vogliono fare degli interessi interni, anche costosi, si possono fare se si smette di "fare" calcio e calciomercato come il tipico presidentucolo italiano di una volta, amante solamente della visibilità che ne consegue e del guadagno attraverso il sistema portato avanti dalle big italiane.
Questo discorso ovviamente vale per lo stesso De Laurentiis ma moltiplicato per 3000, questa gente e soprattutto questi presidenti saranno sempre un peso per il calcio italiano, servono proprietà straniere che non abbiano la stessa mentalità che c'era 20 anni fa per cui auguriamoci che 'sta gente possa andarsene il più in fretta possibile.


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal comportamento vergognoso di Savic contro il Napoli a Lotirchio conviene vendere a meno di vedersi svalutare il giocatore.



Non ho visto la partita, che ha combinato?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, che ha combinato?



Ha camminato


----------



## danjr (20 Agosto 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal comportamento vergognoso di Savic contro il Napoli a Lotirchio conviene vendere a meno di vedersi svalutare il giocatore.



Se secondo te ha giocato male appositamente, sarebbe un motivo in più per non comprarlo. Se Cr7 fosse rimasto a Madrid avrebbero comunque sputato l'anima su ogni pallone


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2018)

Per me Savic è semplicemente in ritardo di forma, alla fine è un bestione di 90 kg.
Comunque lui è sempre stato luci ed ombre, o cresce mentalmente o Lotito li vede col binoccolo 120 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.



Nessun folle ha offerto giustamente sti benedetti e maledetti 120 mln per Savic. Perchè sarebbe stato folle. Nessun dubbio...


----------



## Sotiris (21 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Messaggero, la Lazio è alle prese con due grane piuttosto pesanti. Milinkovic Savic è rimasto deluso dalla permanenza nei biancocelesti, sperava che questa fosse l'estate giusta per approdare in una big che potesse ambire alla conquista della Champions. Malumori anche per Luis Alberto che avrebbe gradito rientrare al Siviglia, gli andalusi avevano offerto 30 milioni nei giorni scorsi, e non avrebbe preso bene il rifiuto di Lotito.



Savic è un mezzo giocatore. Lavoriamo su Pogba se possiamo.


----------

